# 12dpo and thick snot like CM?!



## Angelica

Sorry for TMI ladies!!
Just want some advice?

Im on 12dpo and AF is due tmw... Im having cramps & lower back pain (as I do a day or 2 before AF)
However I noticed some ewcm earlier today and now when I wiped there was a lot more and it was 'snot like'

Im sure I dont normally get this before AF, but then i could be reading too much into it... Im certain my AF is around the corner bczo of cramps etc!! 

Any advice please ladies?


----------



## Angelica

Anyone?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Your pregnant!! Go :test: :test: Ive heard many ladies had that and they got their :bfp: .... Test 1st thing in the morning!! Good Luck hun fxd u get that bfp!!


----------



## lxb

Good Luck!!

AF is due tomorrow for me too!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Its the mucas plug forming!! Congrats early!! Keep me posted!!


----------



## laurac1988

Fx for you Hun!

I had similar today at 6dpo. Fx will be bfp for me too. Was literally like a glob of yellow snot


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yes it can be described as that as well.

I think I had Implantation today at 10 dpo!! I had a stichy/pulling sensation today on my way driving home, also a tad crampy feeling lower abdominal area the seat belt bothered me.. Oh and now I have an appetite from hell lol. Im soo excited, never felt this before EVER!!! Yay!! Testing in a few days. Good Luck ladies!!


----------



## Rafferty

I had the same thing today 11 dpo, and I had a BFP this morning! I think it's definitely a good sign!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Omg!! I pray it is!! Hope this one is sticky.. Did u feel a dull crampy feeling on/off?

Congratulations & Thank you!!!


----------



## Rafferty

For two days I had a really dull ache right on the tip of my pubic bone (sounds weird). But most of my symptoms have been very mild. A massive headache for 2 days was the biggest symptom for me.


----------



## laurac1988

I've had sore boobs since 3dpo::. And now they're a while cup size bigger! 

Also had cramping, which was a bit more like stabbing and twinging...

Am now 7dpo - it's after midnight lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

How long did the mild cramping last.. I noticed cramping on and off yesterday. I hope I didnt jinx myself ugg!! No real symptoms really, dull cramping and full, soar bbs lol I sooo want to test but Im gonna wait it out to see what becomes of this. I checked my cp, its high and there was creamy cm no blood. Double Yay!!

Hope to be bump buddies!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

laurac1988 said:


> I've had sore boobs since 3dpo::. And now they're a while cup size bigger!
> 
> Also had cramping, which was a bit more like stabbing and twinging...
> 
> Am now 7dpo - it's after midnight lol

Same thing happened to me exactly!! My boobs grew larger and they became heavy, fuller and soar on the sides eventually.. Feels like heavy weight bags.. Lol 
I hope you get your bfp too!! Your on your way!!


----------



## Angelica

Hi ladies!! Thanks for replies....
I really hope ur all right but dont want to get too excited just yet either!!
Keep u posted....

Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## Angelica

Some more snot like cm....
But really bad lower back pain :(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Whats the latest Ladies?? I woke to a not so lovely headache ugg.. Its pounding!!


----------



## laurac1988

Feel like I'm out. Just Feel shitty


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww don&#8220;t say that. :hug: I have a good feeling your going to get your bfp.. Very good signs so far, now if I could make this headache go away.. Lol Hang in there its gonna happen soon before you know it.. Fxd we get our bfp!!


----------



## laurac1988

Fx. boobs are barely sore any more though :-( just feel shitty


----------



## Angelica

Lower back pains come n go
Cramps & sometimes stitch on left side!!

Laura are u using a donor? #curious


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah we are. A known donor that we found on a site. He's fab


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thats Awesome!! I really hope you get your bfp! That was my next option if I don&#8220;t become pregnant this time. Me and Bf split up. I tell ya my bbs have stopped being so soar, headache is gone thank god lol. I thought I started af bc I felt something, prayin it wasnt her. Nope. Just more of that lovely cm... Yuk!! I feel fine...,:)

Are you feeling better?


----------



## MissChristal

Hopefully this is an indication of pregnancy!!! I had this too Friday (or Saturday) through this morning. Now it's more creamier but it's still very noticeable. Been running to the bathroom for a few weeks now thinking I started af...Especially after I spotted on CD 27. Hopefully we get our BFPs!!! I'm 5 days late though and still getting BFN but a girl can still hope though, right? I'm keeping my fx'd for you!

:dust:


----------



## laurac1988

I just feel pooey today. Probably hormones.

Bad tummy cramps that are really stabby and my boobs still hurt. And because they're bigger they're giving me a stupid amount of back pain. On top of that some of my former TTC buddies (not from this forum) just don't seem to care about those of us that haven't got pregnant yet. No support when we supported them.

Oddly enough... I now have LESS cm that this time normally in my cycle. But what I do have is very snotty when normally now it's creamier... It's definitely tackier and snottier


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I&#8220;m so sorry to hear that. All my ttc buddies for the last year have already had their babies. It seems like they&#8220;ve disappeared. I still hear from a few of them. The support is lacking but Im here for ya :)

When are you going to test & when is af due.. You have some very promising signs. Don&#8220;t give up yet. I know Ive been more tired and felt drained. Last night the pinching/pulling, then the not so lovely cramps, I thought for sure shes on her way... Nope.. Im 11dpo.. Tempted to test but Im holding off as long as I can. Ugg my stomach gurgling is crazy plus an appetite from hell. I gotta a lil gremlin in there. Lol

Today major headache but I feel normal lol... Ttc is stressful. Just get some rest, eat and drink plenty of water. , gotta stay hydrated. oh and try to keep busy.. It works for me.. Were all here for ya!! :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

Thanks Hun 

I usually only have a 10 day lp so in theory could test in 3 days... But I think I'll wai until 14 if no af


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

MissChristal said:


> Hopefully this is an indication of pregnancy!!! I had this too Friday (or Saturday) through this morning. Now it's more creamier but it's still very noticeable. Been running to the bathroom for a few weeks now thinking I started af...Especially after I spotted on CD 27. Hopefully we get our BFPs!!! I'm 5 days late though and still getting BFN but a girl can still hope though, right? I'm keeping my fx'd for you!
> 
> :dust:

Thank you.. Omg 5 days late!! Id have grey hair from worrying and wondering. . Have you retested lately? Maybe it was implantation spotting, then you&#8220;d have to wait a few days then test. To put your mind at ease go get your bloodwork done then you will know for sure. Keep me posted. Good luck hun!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

laurac1988 said:


> Thanks Hun
> 
> I usually only have a 10 day lp so in theory could test in 3 days... But I think I'll wai until 14 if no af

I will be waiting to hear your good news!! Fxd you get your bfp! :dust: :dust: :dust::baby:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

laurac1988 said:


> Thanks Hun
> 
> I usually only have a 10 day lp so in theory could test in 3 days... But I think I'll wai until 14 if no af

I will be waiting to hear your good news!! Fxd you get your bfp! :dust: :dust: :dust::baby:


----------



## laurac1988

Fx for yours too Hun!


----------



## MissChristal

Hopin&Prayin said:


> MissChristal said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully this is an indication of pregnancy!!! I had this too Friday (or Saturday) through this morning. Now it's more creamier but it's still very noticeable. Been running to the bathroom for a few weeks now thinking I started af...Especially after I spotted on CD 27. Hopefully we get our BFPs!!! I'm 5 days late though and still getting BFN but a girl can still hope though, right? I'm keeping my fx'd for you!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Thank you.. Omg 5 days late!! Id have grey hair from worrying and wondering. . Have you retested lately? Maybe it was implantation spotting, then youd have to wait a few days then test. To put your mind at ease go get your bloodwork done then you will know for sure. Keep me posted. Good luck hun!!Click to expand...

I was hoping it was implantation spotting. I tested this am BFN but I'm thinking of going to the docs on Friday if af doesn't show. My DH can't stand the wait either, lol. I'll keep you posted. Thanks and Good luck to you too!


----------



## Angelica

Still getting cramps & lower back pain- but on & off 
Also getting a pain in right hip now??

Hows the rest of u?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I wondered where ya been. It could be implantation. I had the same thing, right side pinching/pulling as well. It was also accompanied cramps too. Eventually it tappered off. Next day I had a horrible headache on and off all say ugg.

Im feeling fine. I do feel warmer... Fingers crossed for Us... :af:


----------



## laurac1988

Freaking out. Tonnes of snotty yellow cm. and a tiny dot of pink blood on tissue today.

Dare I hope that it's IB?


----------



## Angelica

Hey Hopin! Been so busy with work!!! Another reason i want a baby!!! So i can b on mat leave! Lol
Ahh hope ur right i really do.
Laura- sounds hopeful
Pray its a bfp for us all x


----------



## Angelica

Ps wen u ladies testing??


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

laurac1988 said:


> Freaking out. Tonnes of snotty yellow cm. and a tiny dot of pink blood on tissue today.
> 
> Dare I hope that it's IB?

Your pregnant gurl!! :test: :test: :test:

Angelina you need to :test: Somebody test.., lol. 

Cramps are back :( Please stay away u hag!!


----------



## StephanieFred

I am waiting to test too! Today I am tired and still have a massive headache. My crampy, pulling sensation seems to be gone, but I can't shake this headache. I am almost positive I had implantation spotting yesterday, but it was slight pink and then a little more last night. However today all I have is a headache! No abundance of CM like y'all have. Maybe I am out...


----------



## MissChristal

Hi ladies... woke up this morning feeling like af was here and... nope just TONS more of CM. Now 6 days late but not testing until maybe friday. I was worried about the CM because I have never had it like this before in such large amounts over a long period of time but there's no odor, no itching, no burning, no swelling.... soooo, I'm hoping this means I'm Preggers. 

Keeping my FX'd for all of us!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MissChristal

StephanieFred said:


> I am waiting to test too! Today I am tired and still have a massive headache. My crampy, pulling sensation seems to be gone, but I can't shake this headache. I am almost positive I had implantation spotting yesterday, but it was slight pink and then a little more last night. However today all I have is a headache! No abundance of CM like y'all have. Maybe I am out...

You're not out till Af shows. Every woman is different so keep positive :thumbup: Keeping my fingers cx'd for you! Good luck babe!


----------



## Angelica

Im prob testing on fri too!!
Checkd my years worth of af dates and longest cycle been 30 days which is today!!
So fingers crossed

Babydust to all x


----------



## StephanieFred

Good luck everyone! I am just hoping this headache is a good sign! Maybe it's lots of hormones causing it! I will probably test Saturday. Praying you get your BFP!!! I am so excited and still have hope since I am having a few symptoms. I had a temp dip yesterday but its up a whole degree this morning! Hopefully it will stick!


----------



## Angelica

Why is my lower back aching so much tho??
I keep going toilet to check af isnt here :/


----------



## laurac1988

I think I might be out. Bleeding is a little heavier :-(

I hope it's not af. I don't want an 8 day luteal phase to deal with


----------



## Angelica

Laura is ur af late??


----------



## laurac1988

Nope. Due on Friday


----------



## Sweets91

hi! been stalking u all! thought id join in as im due AF friday/saturday and im 12PO like a couple of you! thought id join on the journey lol. ive been TTC for over a year but this month i had my first positive ovulation test so fingers crossed! good luck to u all! xxxxx


----------



## laurac1988

Yay congrats on + opk


----------



## Angelica

Hi sweets! Welcome to the 'waiting' gang! X


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Soooo EVERYBODY testing on Friday morning?


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Angelica said:


> Why is my lower back aching so much tho??
> I keep going toilet to check af isnt here :/

:haha: Ive been doing the samething ALL day... Nothing yet.. Yay!!

Aww Laura :( Im so sorry :hug:


----------



## laurac1988

I'm not testing Friday. Af is due then but I want to wait until I'm clear of her

Bleeding at present is not here


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Shew, I must of read wrong... Yay!! Fingers crossed for ya hun..

Im debating.. If I use a first response then I will know for sure. They are six days in advance...


----------



## laurac1988

Yeah, but remember that the closer you get to af the more accurate the results are


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hell Im not going to waste money on a test.. She shows up like clockwork.. Plus I have a digital when its,a a few days padt :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

I have a digi too, but I'm only taking that after have a pos on something else... The words "not pregnant" are damning


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oh, Ive been there and seen that... Maybe I will hit the dollar tree. :haha:


----------



## laurac1988

Haha yeah


----------



## laurac1988

Think I'm out. Bleeding is heavier. Going to take it as being af and only if it stops will I consider testing.

:-(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:( Bummer... I think shes on her way over here.. I had some cramping so out of curiousity I checked my cervix and there was light light brown cm. Sorry TMI... No since in wasting a test. I&#8220;d be 12 dpo tomorrow... Im done TTC.... I pray its just IB... :cry:


----------



## StephanieFred

Sorry to hear that! Still praying its your month! I am no different. Just a headache, bloated, and a little crampy. I also have a rash on my breast and a very broken out face. Just going to wait it out! And very chapped lips? Weird.


----------



## Sweets91

Laura I'm exactly the same! Due AF on fri but waiting for a no show before I test .. Even if AF shows ill still be reading all the stories I can find on women who had periods throughout pregnancy and imagine that could be me lol! I'm crazy :( I think I'm out tho having 2 minute AF cramp twinges all day on & off but weird thing is I don't normally get that I normally have pain after the blood has started :/ and there's no blood atall (TMI sorry!) 
Xxxxx


----------



## Angelica

Ladies! My lower back is soo painful, gets worse wen im sitting down :(


----------



## laurac1988

Same. I had to get out of bed early this am because I was in so much pain with my back. Still bleeding, though


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ouch!! Sorry to hear ladies... I feel nothing at all. No AF, NO FLOW.. ... Just light spot of dark brown spotting, No cramps notta,?.. How do you tell it from IB to AF? :shrug:


----------



## Angelica

Have no idea hopin- sorry!
Didnt get spotting with dd so not sure
I dont know if i should test or not?? The way my back hurts its like my af going to b here any min!


----------



## Anna2208

Hey everyone,

Been reading your posts, hope you don't mind me joining in and good luck to everyone testing this month. I'm 12dpo and have mixed feelings. No boob pain at all - they were slightly tender at around 10dpo and that's it. Currently been restless through the night and felt sick every morning since 10 dpo (like motion sickness). Felt exhausted everyday since 5dpo (fell asleep on the train into work today which never happens). Going hot and cold but my thermometer says my temp is only 36.3? No EWCM, just scant and creamy. Had lower back pain earlier in the week but that's gone. Oh yeah, and I've got seriously dry eyes today. Weird?

Thinking of testing Friday but I'm so scared of seeing that horrible 'not pregnant'. Is a Clear Blue Digi sensitive enough to do one day before AF is due? 

Lots of baby dust to all! xx


----------



## laurac1988

Cd1 here :-(


----------



## Angelica

I just did a cheap supermarket preg test & its neg!!!!
So upset
But im now 2 days late & im never late!!!


----------



## Sweets91

Cheapys can make mistakes love wait & test again xxx your not out until AF shows xx


----------



## Angelica

Ah thank u sweets! I feel so deflated....
Do u think i tested too soon??
With dd i tested with a cb digital a week after af was due


----------



## Sweets91

defo!! my friend is 4 months pregnant and took a cheapy online test A WEEK after AF and BFN! they make mistakes! AF due tomorrow hoping for a no show! :) xxxx


----------



## Anna2208

What a night! I got brave, took a test and got a BFP!!! Will my body just let me enjoy it? no. I got my smear results tonight too and they're abnormal. So happy but scared at the same time :-(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hopefully its a lab error... Ha that happen to me. Try not to worry hun. Congratuations!!

Im still in the game... No more spotting, Everything is going well. No cramping at all. Bubs must of been diggin in good. Even my X is excited!! Im prayin this one sticks. I will wait and test in a few days. Dr. ordered a blood test too :happydance: :happydance: now if my bbs would stop hurting lol

Craving pizzza.. Yummi

Good Luck everyone who"s testing & Big hugs to the ladies who the old hag showed..


----------



## MissChristal

Anna2208 said:


> What a night! I got brave, took a test and got a BFP!!! Will my body just let me enjoy it? no. I got my smear results tonight too and they're abnormal. So happy but scared at the same time :-(

Congrats!!!

and good luck to the rest of you ladies waiting to test!!!!! Hope you get your :bfp:
I think I'm out. AF hasn't arrived but I'm still getting BFN's and I'm a week late... Oh well, we'll try harder next time around :blush:


----------



## Angelica

So im confused...
If we keep gtg bfn's & af dont show how we meant to try again?
Dont we need af to ov again??


----------



## Angelica

Keep running to loo bcoz i think ive started
But wen i wipe its just a'shiny' substance on tissue
And just now wen i wiped 'deeper' there was some thick yellow cm?!


----------



## Angelica

Ladies? Where are u all?


----------



## Angelica

Im out!! :(
How cruel tho, im never late & the 1 month i was ttc this hsppnd!!
Also now confused abt wat the thick was all about??


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear that Hun. Fx for next cycle xxx


----------



## Sweets91

Angelico how late was u? I'm never late but 2days late today .. Not testing yet tho cuz like ur posts show your body had cruel ways of tricking u xxx


----------



## Angelica

Hi sweets
I was 4 days late!! And may i say again IM NEVER LATE!!
That was so so cruel :(
Good luck to u


----------



## Sweets91

Oh god I am the same never late but 2 days late now :( had my hopes up so much but but not so much now I've read ur story lol :( xxx


----------



## Sweets91

Did u have any cramping before ur AF due date? I had lots xx


----------



## MissChristal

Hey Angelica... I'm sorry your out :( I'm keeping my fx'd that you get your BFP soon.


----------



## MissChristal

Sorry ladies... I've been MIA. There has been so much on my mind these past few days. BTW I got another BFN this morning. 24 Dpo, 10 days late, and NADA! Really emotional lately. No... overly emotional. I'm going to call the docs in the morning and schedule an appt. Maybe af hasn't shown because of stress. That's definitely a possibility. Guess I'll see soon enough. Ready to be out of limbo... driving me Wacky!!!! :wacko:
Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## Angelica

YEs Im calling docs too later for a quick telephone consultation. 
The whole thing was odd.

Im using the cbfm and we dtd on my 2nd high day & peak day( i believe i ov this day 26th sep)
I then got cramping on 1dpo-5dp (on & off)
then nothing.... then back lower back pains & on/off cramping from around 5th oct as if my af were coming.
AF was due 0n 9th oct, but nothing until the sat!! 

In between dtd and getting AF i was getting lots of CM including the snot type one which Ive never had before....

So I will run this all past my doc & see what she says.

I'll post later to tell u all, incase u find it helpful?

Good luck to all, hope we all get our BFP's soon!!

I desp want another baby before my DD turns 5 next July but im losing hope now :(


----------



## Angelica

Miss Christal- Are u normally on time?


----------



## MissChristal

Following my surgery last year my cycles are always 31 days. I usually spot on CD 31 and then af arrives the next day. The only time I had been late since then was last Thanksgiving because I was extremely stressed out but even then I was only 2-3 days late.


----------



## Angelica

Hi ladies

Dont know if u saw my other thread...

I spoke to doc on mon & she 'thinks' i may have had a chemical pregnancy... Altho I did some reading after & everyone says they got a + pregnancy test but I didnt get that?!

Anyway she said its quite common, not to worry & carry on as we are.......!


----------



## MissChristal

I'm sorry hun...:hugs:


----------



## Angelica

Thank u
Im scared to try again now :(


----------



## MissChristal

Angelica said:


> Thank u
> Im scared to try again now :(

I know how you feel hun. Even though it's quite common for them and they see this everyday, it takes a toll on those of us who are ttc. To know that your dream of expanding your family could have possibly been a reality, it was right there at your finger tips, yet taken away... it's hard to deal with. Stay strong love. Wishing the best for you.... :hug:


----------



## Angelica

Thank u for ur kind words! 
Am def trying to be strong... But deep down am scared
Hows it going with u?


----------



## MissChristal

Your welcome :) As for myself, I'm just confused about what's going on with my body. I'm thinking the day I got my second patch of EWCM (cd35-36), I ovulated again. So, I should probably be expecting af to arrive early next week. If that is the case, I'm not 14 days late... It would make me 10dpo. Like putting me in the 2ww all over again! :dohh: None of my other cycles have ever done this before so I'm confused, yet trying to remain positive. Either way, I'm just ready to receive my bfp or see af arrive. I hate the "UNKOWN" lol


----------



## MissChristal

update-(CD 48 today) it turns out the patch of EWCM on CD 35-36 was caused by me ovulating AGAIN. So, that would make me 13 dpo and af should be here within the next 3 days(longest luteal phase 16 days). Having pre af symptoms so I'm pretty positive that I'm not pregnant this time. I also got a bfn this morning, so now just waiting so we can start ttc again.


----------



## MissChristal

Udpdate:thumbup: Yesterday, on cd53, af finally showed. So, I guess that snot like cm for me was in fact me ovulating LATE. I'm thinking I didn't ovulate the 18th like I thought before... only CD 35 or 36.


----------



## Angelica

Are u not charting?
I was doing it on/off before but this time im doing it properly so i
Know exactly wen i ovulate


----------



## MissChristal

For a few cycles, I had stopped temping. I was going off of my CM and my other usual symptoms. Every time I ovulate, I get sore nips and my boobs would feel heavy and a little uncomfortable. Also, I'll get a pimple or 2 around ovulation (and also when af is due) This time I am temping so my mind would be at ease.


----------



## Shawna92

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Its the mucas plug forming!! Congrats early!! Keep me posted!!

 i know this post is old i have some cm like this im 7 dpo tday


----------

